# Lakers @ Celtics



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Fuck team tank tonight!! It's the Celtics!! Win this fucking ballgame!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Fuck team tank tonight!! It's the Celtics!! Win this fucking ballgame!!



Beat them one last time in Boston, Kobe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Boston fans cheered him during intros and are booing him every time he touches the ball now. I love it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good ball movement early.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Two fouls on Kobe but he stays in the game. Has started 0/5.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

27-24 Boston after one.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

D'Angelo with 8 straight points.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe can't score. Still 0 points. Man, really wanted him to light it up tonight.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Young fellas doing work so far. Good 1st half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Really like the way Nance has been playing lately. His mid range game has been very effective.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Clarkson ballin'. Lakers up 9.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Marcus Smart just had a sick putback dunk over Randle. 

Then Russell comes down and a hits a three to end the quarter. Fun sequence there. 

Lakers lead 89-78.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Smart kinda turned out to be a turd. Thought he would at least be an inefficient high volume scorer in the NBA.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Randle with a double-double.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ugh, lead down to 6.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

This would be a good learning experience for the rooks. See if they can fight and hold on to it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

7-2 run for the Lakers out of the timeout. 5 by Kobe. 

Evan Turner has been hurting us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thank you, JC.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

lol nice one by Clarkson. he's feeling the intensity for sure.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Clarkson giveth. Clarkson taketh away.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

KOBE!


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

they call him the MAMBA


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

man what a competitive game. the Celtics have the best back-court defense in the NBA.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe chants ringing throughout the arena. Gotta love it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's shoulder bothering him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers win! Fuck Boston!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Going to miss watching Kobe play on the parquet floor.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

HAHA!! LAKERS WIN!!!! FUCK BOSTON!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

James Worthy postgame 

"HAHA!! YEAHH!!! GET THAT CELTIC ASS!!" 

:laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Worthy is a riot on the post game shows.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Kobe getting all nostalgic about Boston and their fans. Good for him.

I still say fuck Boston. I hope they lose every game. Good win tonight.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Today was a good day!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

hahaha

http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2015...t-to-roy-hibbert-come-on-m-f-i-believe-in-you


----------

